# Does anybody know what kind of plane is flown in the ASC simulator?



## furiousd (26 Mar 2005)

Does anybody know what kind of plane is flown in the ASC simulator?
Also, what kind of math should a pilot be great at?
(im just getting started , but flying for the CAF has always been a dream of mine)


----------



## Bo (26 Mar 2005)

I'm a pilot applicant (I haven't been to ASC yet) and I believe you can find the answer by searching the forum. But since I'm such a nice guy, I'll tell you what I've read about ASC   .

1. Generally, not much info is given here about ASC since it may provide us with an unfair advantage over other applicants. Although I find this to be true, I feel that it is unwarranted since we are the ones curious enough to get that competitive edge. Why not reward those who are the most interested?

2. According to some of the statements posted, you should brush up on grade 11 math. Guys were saying all their engineering and calculus courses were useless. Get familiar with your algebra, trigonometry, and whatever else you learned in grade 11 math.

3. I haven't heard specifics about the simulator itself. From what I understand, they try to see how well you can execute given instructions while in that kind of environment. Some experienced pilots fail while complete newbs to flying pass. That should tell you something. I think someone said to practice with Microsoft Flight Simulator, but I could be wrong.

Hope that helps   ;D


----------



## Zoomie (26 Mar 2005)

Good info there Bo.

Just as a point of clarification, it isn't that we don't want to give out hints about what goes on in Trenton, it's that we can't.  All pers that go through the centre are told to keep our collective mouths shut.

What you have posted pretty much covers all the good points.

Keep in mind - what you will be sitting in only looks like an aircraft, it is not an aircraft simulator.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Bograt (26 Mar 2005)

What Zoomie means is that CAPPS does not "fly" like a real aircraft- hence not a "flight simulator" but rather a training device.

Best of luck.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Mar 2005)

http://www.atlantissi.com/7capss.htm


----------



## furiousd (27 Mar 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback everybody.

Microsoft is notorious for dropping the ball, but I think that MSFT Flight Simulator 2004 is a great tool. You can find any 
plane you could possibly want to fly, if you look hard enough on the web. Apparently, a lot of pilots use it when training 
for the real thing. And its a lot cheaper than lessons.


----------

